# Euro Mount Base Ideas



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Give me some euro mount base ideas. Im not a taxidermist but i have my first buck i shot with the skull cleaned off and i need ideas on how to mount it. I will say that it is not bleached because i havent had time to bleach it and i like the way it looks with a little bit of color to it. Pics would be nice. thanks in advance!!!


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

this is the base i made up for a buddy of mine. 



























and here is a buck i did a couple years ago for myself. the next one i do, i'm going to make the plaque in the first few pics.


----------



## THwAckZ7 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's one I made. I added a corn cob full of corn to the base to add the yellow color to make the green moss "pop". Looks great, IMO.


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Man that looks great!!


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks Man..took me about 5 hours total to do the whole thing. Boiled the skull myself, cleaned and whitened it. Then I went to the woods got the limb, moss and mushrooms for free, brought it home and screwed the limb to a regular deer rack display plaque, covered it in moss and then drilled holes in the side of the limb to insert the barbed wire, and hot glued everything in place. Did it all for free and it looks professional, IMO.


----------



## TrophyGameTags (Feb 16, 2011)

How about a customized euro mount plaque. Here's a few pics of one I did for Bill Winke and his son.


----------



## Eric Roth (Feb 14, 2011)

awesome thread. I have four nice skulls and was trying to figure out what to do with them. There are some GREAT ideas on there.


----------



## ThunderBoltGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice mounts


----------

